# Metric PC guide bushes available from Axminster in UK



## grndkntrl (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey folks, this is my first post here.

I just found a few threads about metric PC guide bushes which are all from at least a few years ago, with no new ones as far as I can see.

After searching the UK web for a couple of days for some PC-style guide bushes to fit my Bosch POF1400 ACE, with the RA1100 adapter I've also just bought for it on eBay (nobody sells it directly here in UK, and Amazon US & CAN won't ship outside their borders, grrr!), I found that Axminster Tools here in the UK make & sell their own PC-style metric threaded guide bush set (under their UJK Technology brand).

The set includes 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 20, 24 & 30mm guide bushes plus a locking ring, all in a nice looking storage case, with a full dimensional drawing in the lid for each guide.










I can't link the URL directly but it's here:
http://www.axminster.co.uk/ujk-technology-metric-threaded-guidebush-set

It's £31.96 inc. VAT plus £1 for postage to me in London, so I'll update back here once I've received it in a few days.

They do also post worldwide but you'd need to enquire as to the rates outside the EU.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks and welcome to the forum. Some of the members may be interested in them although they are just a bit pricey for here at around $50 Canadian compared to the imperial sized ones available to us.

When you get a chance why not finish filling out your profile at least so we have a name to refer to by.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I tried for years to get metric guide bushings available in the US. I sent the specifications to a company in China who wanted my business and they sent me metric guide bushings that promptly went into my recycle bin. All the dimensions were off, look at the coarse thread they used "because they had the tooling handy" instead of what I specified.

None of the companies who have metric guide bushings available elsewhere would bring them to the US.(Bosch, Hitachi, Makita...) Trend sells their UniBase in the US along with SAE(Imperial) guide bushings. I talked to Trend in the UK and they shipped me their metric even and odd sized sets in heavy duty plastic as well as a steel 50 mm. I already had the Trend PC adapter from my T4 router. Then a package arrived from Harry with a very nice set he built for my Makita.

It only took one phone call to Whiteside to get metric bits. They already built 6 and 10 mm bits to send overseas; Todd custom ground a 1/2" bit down to 12 mm for me. This set is now available world wide as the 460 bit set.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I bought a Incra LS Positioner fence a few months ago, and I seriously considered going with the metric version. But the lack of selection of metric bits in the U.S. scared me off. It's pathetic. I'm glad you're pushing on this issue, Mike!

-Rob


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Onsrud in Illinois sells lots of metric sized bits. Google Onsrudcutter2010 first. Their bits are excellent quality.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Chuck. Maybe you put int the wrong link? It's to a drill bit on amazon, albeit metric. For Onsrudcutter2010, I found their eBay store front, which lists 9 bits, the metric being 3mm and 6mm straight bits. I did find their company website. Using their search, I found some other straight bits and a single "1/2" (I assume inch) dovetail bit, with no angle specified. But I had a difficult time navigating their site...lot's of javascript crashes, maybe because I'm using a Mac.

If you have another link with more metric bits, I'd love to see it!

Thanks,
-Rob


----------



## Kanav_ConsiQA (Apr 28, 2021)

Hello, 

The previous year has been unexpected-yet-challenging for every small or medium manufacturer. With respect to the rejuvenated mindset and the demand for improvement in working standards, I wish to explore opportunities and associate with your company to increase overall profitability. 

At ConsiQA, we deliver realistic and creative end-to-end sourcing arrangements that empower organizations to manage their procurement activities effectively and productively helping them achieve a path of greater profitability. Our team believes in continuous improvement and has set up a new standard of operations in third-party inspection and other on-ground services by being your eyes and ears.

I wish to connect with the concerned person to discuss our services and the possibilities of enhancing supply chain surplus from India. 

Waiting for your valuable response.


----------

